# Jens Voigt -- Bike Frame Size



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Was watching the Crit International today on Versus (snoozer coverage  ) and noticed that Jens' Cervelo Carbon Soloist frame is relatively small compared to his body length (he obviously has lanky legs, but his bike frame isn't so large and he of course has his seat post set ridiculously high). 

Anybody out there recall reading anything on what frame size he rides? Thanks.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

he is 6' 2" so you can kinda guess what size bike he is riding by looking at it. my guess would be something smaller than a 58.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> he is 6' 2" so you can kinda guess what size bike he is riding by looking at it. my guess would be something smaller than a 58.


Thanks. Can't say I know the geometry of the Soloist well, but what I saw Jens riding today looked like a 54/55/56.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Was watching the Crit International today on Versus (snoozer coverage  ) and noticed that Jens' Cervelo Carbon Soloist frame is relatively small compared to his body length (he obviously has lanky legs, but his bike frame isn't so large and he of course has his seat post set ridiculously high).
> 
> Anybody out there recall reading anything on what frame size he rides? Thanks.


Judging from the headtube length he seems to be on a 58cm which has a 180mm headtube. 

EDIT; Yep, definitley a 58cm because that's what size R2.5 he was riding in the 2004 TDF per cyclingnews. 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004/tour04/tech/?id=voigt-bike


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*yeah, that seat mast*

was pretty high. i recall saying that to myself as they showed him head-on riding outta the saddle. 

+1 on the snoozer coverage. but i will take any coverage, really. even the hummer and the trout. was watching coverage of the ironman 70.8 in florida. phil was doin the commentary. he seems to be doin a few more of those lately. i think it adds to the shows. even when he talks about the disabled athletes he is much better than the average sickly sweet coverage you usually hear during the tris.




fornaca68 said:


> Was watching the Crit International today on Versus (snoozer coverage  ) and noticed that Jens' Cervelo Carbon Soloist frame is relatively small compared to his body length (he obviously has lanky legs, but his bike frame isn't so large and he of course has his seat post set ridiculously high).
> 
> Anybody out there recall reading anything on what frame size he rides? Thanks.


----------

